
Logo Evolution of 25 Famous Brands - DivisibleByZero
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/logo-evolution/
======
Svip
I am afraid they are wrong about the BMW logo, the colours are actually the
Bavarian colours and not to symbolise a propeller cutting through a blue sky.
Although, their shapes might be picked because of a propeller, but their
colours are not chosen for that reason.

------
scholia
Interesting but two years old and out of date....

